
Anti-surveillance mask lets you pass as someone else - djug
http://www.cnet.com/news/urme-anti-surveillance-mask-lets-you-pass-as-someone-else/?ttag=fbwp
======
ipsin
Has anyone here actually tried wearing a mask in public for any length of
time? I've done it for a day on public transit. Oddly, people seemed more
likely to ask me for help, but I'm not sure what it would be like if I tried
it for a year.

------
kingkawn
This is not protection. It is a creative way of giving in.

------
gweinberg
Title statement is absolutely false. This mask makes you look like an
inhabitant of the uncanny valley.

~~~
Goosey
It's not false. It states in the article that the mask has passed Facebook's
facial recognition to match as the artist. Of course we can't know if this
will pass a government facial recognition system, but the point isn't "confuse
humans" it is "confuse machines".

